# Ordered a Trek Supercaliber, any suggestions for uppgrades?



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

Hello

I have finally ordered a Trek Supercaliber after almost a year of back and forth, the bike is supposed to arrive in a month and i chose the 2022 Supercaliber 9.8 XT.

I already have some parts i want to change out: Mount a dropper, change the wheels to my trusty DT XRC 1200 with Ardent Race and Rekon race f/r combo, with inserts  I also want to get the custom Bontrager garmin mount for the one piece bar and stem.

Other than this^, any suggestions on what parts that would make this bike even better?

Thanks


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Stronger rider?

Outside of spending a fortune to swap drivetrain, bolts and other hardware to drop another pound or two, I don’t see anything.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Ride it until something breaks or you have maxed out it’s capability - then upgrade that part.


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

Cary said:


> Stronger rider?
> 
> Outside of spending a fortune to swap drivetrain, bolts and other hardware to drop another pound or two, I don’t see anything.


Not a stronger rider😅, so I guess I am good to go


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Since you have so little suspension to work with, really dial in the volume spacers and sag to the Nth degree over the first ~week of rides.


----------



## Cardy George (Dec 3, 2020)

mikesee said:


> Since you have so little suspension to work with, really dial in the volume spacers and sag to the Nth degree over the first ~week of rides.


This ^^

But also go by the setup guide on the Trek Website. It should come with the small spacer pre installed, other than going to the medium spacer I've stayed 5psi either side of the recommended pressure.


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

mikesee said:


> Since you have so little suspension to work with, really dial in the volume spacers and sag to the Nth degree over the first ~week of rides.


Yes! Thats exactly what i was thinking


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

Cardy George said:


> This ^^
> 
> But also go by the setup guide on the Trek Website. It should come with the small spacer pre installed, other than going to the medium spacer I've stayed 5psi either side of the recommended pressure.


Yea, i was thinking to start at the recommended pressure from the guide, but it isn't going to be spot on, since i'm going with the biggest/most amount o spacer f/r. 
I am wondering if i can use the same pressure as i'm using in my current Fox 32 Factory SC, if it has the same amount of spacers...


----------



## Cardy George (Dec 3, 2020)

Laupe said:


> Yea, i was thinking to start at the recommended pressure from the guide, but it isn't going to be spot on, since i'm going with the biggest/most amount o spacer f/r.
> I am wondering if i can use the same pressure as i'm using in my current Fox 32 Factory SC, if it has the same amount of spacers...


It'll be close, it sounds like you're treading the same path as I did. Mine was a warranty replacement for a Procaliber so nearly everything was transferred, and I found I had to add some pressure to the old fork compared to how I had it.


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

Cardy George said:


> It'll be close, it sounds like you're treading the same path as I did. Mine was a warranty replacement for a Procaliber so nearly everything was transferred, and I found I had to add some pressure to the old fork compared to how I had it.


Ok, thats nice to know


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

Cardy George said:


> .


Do you know if the Supercaliber comes with any sort of protective film on the down tube? It's hard to tell from photos online...


----------



## Cardy George (Dec 3, 2020)

It does. But how it compares to after market films I can't say. It does look fairly thick though. 










It also has a rubber pad just under the head tube in case you are not running a knock block stem.


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

Cardy George said:


> It does. But how it compares to after market films I can't say. It does look fairly thick though.
> 
> 
> 
> It also has a rubber pad just under the head tube in case you are not running a knock block stem.


Ok, thanks a lot. 
I see you got the beautiful blue color, i wanted it so bad, but it was never available to order from Trek through the LBS i work at. So i enden up with the crazy orange and yellow.


----------



## Cardy George (Dec 3, 2020)

Laupe said:


> Ok, thanks a lot.
> I see you got the beautiful blue color, i wanted it so bad, but it was never available to order from Trek through the LBS i work at. So i enden up with the crazy orange and yellow.


I did, and it is, especially in the sun. I have an unbelievably good bike shop I deal with and was incredibly lucky that my warranty claim was approved about 3 weeks before Trek Australia was due to receive a shipment of frames. Had a choice between a black Procaliber, a black Super or a Blue. And I don't do black.


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

Cardy George said:


> I did, and it is, especially in the sun. I have an unbelievably good bike shop I deal with and was incredibly lucky that my warranty claim was approved about 3 weeks before Trek Australia was due to receive a shipment of frames. Had a choice between a black Procaliber, a black Super or a Blue. And I don't do black.


That's nice, i have never heard about someone with a warranty claim that could choose a different model- lucky


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks like you got right idea on upgrades already only thing I did on my GX was XX1 cassette and eventually went to i27 Berd wheels (pair well great with this bike). 

Interested to see Dropper choice and setup, I know I can do drop lock but still going back and forth if want to make that change, if need dropper generally just grab the Ripley.


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

HEMIjer said:


> Looks like you got right idea on upgrades already only thing I did on my GX was XX1 cassette and eventually went to i27 Berd wheels (pair well great with this bike).
> 
> Interested to see Dropper choice and setup, I know I can do drop lock but still going back and forth if want to make that change, if need dropper generally just grab the Ripley.


I think I’m gonna go for the race face turbine sl (fox transfer sl), as it has a loud clunk when put up and it’s only 100g heavier than the stock post. Probably going to use a twin lock system as I already have that on my current bike. I was considering going with the drop lock, but didn’t like how it was actuated.


----------



## Cardy George (Dec 3, 2020)

Laupe said:


> That's nice, i have never heard about someone with a warranty claim that could choose a different model- lucky


I think what swayed it was the Procaliber was a Project One frame, whereas the replacement options were all garden variety frames. Getting another P1 was an option, but was going to cost me another $4300 AUD and a 360 day wait.


----------



## seitenryu (Oct 15, 2009)

Laupe said:


> Hello
> 
> I have finally ordered a Trek Supercaliber after almost a year of back and forth, the bike is supposed to arrive in a month and i chose the 2022 Supercaliber 9.8 XT.
> 
> ...


Have fun routing the dropper housing. Unless you have an internal cable routing tool, it can require removing the bottom bracket, due to the tight bend. They do setup nice though.


----------

